# Another Attempt



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

well not sure if im wasting my time with these but my last effort didn't go so i spent time doing this to see what you think and the little flecks or outside the crystal 20atm case

what do you think?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Excellent job Bill. Well done.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks mate here it is on a nato










and another that just needs a slightly longer stem


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Bill_uk said:


> thanks mate here it is on a nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the movement in this one. If it's a Myiota, then I have a few new stems at home that may fit.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Bill_uk said:
> 
> 
> > thanks mate here it is on a nato
> ...


yes mate its a Myiota


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Bill_uk said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Bill_uk said:
> ...


Can you give me the movement number and I'll have a look for you.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The Pepsi bezel with the NATO looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

PhilM said:


> The Pepsi bezel with the NATO looks great :thumbsup:


Thanks Phil

will be selling it shortly not sure what a custom would be worth though and this is the best looking and best quality case ?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

PhilM said:


> The Pepsi bezel with the NATO looks great :thumbsup:


+1

Great job Bill :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Bill_uk said:


> and another that just needs a slightly longer stem


Loving that one Bill, sweeeeeet watch!

Mark


----------



## Tammy (Aug 14, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Bill_uk said:
> 
> 
> > thanks mate here it is on a nato
> ...


Movement is Myiota


----------

